# Is Phil Baroni Homosexual?



## chokeuout (Feb 21, 2007)

I am not making fun of the guy, my question is 100% serious. 

YouTube - Phil Baroni in gym

This video leads me to believe so. 
Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

No dude he isnt gay. He used to be a male model and was a body builder at one point. So thats where that video came from. Baroni gets alot of chiks I bet


----------



## chokeuout (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you not see the shorts he is wearing.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Phil is def not gay. And if he was who cares :dunno:


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

Hahhaha. Man, they shouldnt have allowed him in the gym with any of those shorts on. :laugh:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

if ya'll remember after his last win in pride he said he had to deal with some personal prioblems.. and thats why his fight with frank shamrock was cancelled... the personal problem he was dealing with was a divorce with his wife...

baroni is not gay.. and will KO frank shamrock (hopefully)


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

i dont think he is gay but the video was kinda funny and corny


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

There are rumours flying around about him being caught in a car with a guy after an event.....


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> There are rumours flying around about him being caught in a car with a guy after an event.....


Hahaha. Your the one who probably started it too.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, some MMA fans have waaaay too much time on their hands. 

Besides, if Baroni WERE gay, would you make fun of him to his face for it? Not likely.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Of course I wouldn't. He's the best EVAAAH.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Besides, if Baroni WERE gay, would you make fun of him to his face for it? Not likely.


I would... if he ever did something gay towards me or in front of me


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> Of course I wouldn't. He's the best EVAAAH.


HAHAHA LMAO


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

UnseenKing said:


> I would... if he ever did something gay towards me or in front of me


Oh, right. Cause you're the tough guy with the street fighting credentials. 

Forgive me, warrior.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Canna geta "loooooooool"?!








lol.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

even if he was gay soo what... and frank is gonna stomp him.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't think hes gay but that video sure is.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Oh, right. Cause you're the tough guy with the street fighting credentials.
> 
> Forgive me, warrior.


I think you are queer.... it seems like youre tryin to flirt with me. ****in ***, stop your shit Im not gay.


----------

